# Scott Mountainbike - komplett XT/XTR - 350 Euro



## andikue (12. März 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230759345660#ht_2297wt_1270


UPDATE: zusÃ¤tzlich gibts kostenlos ein Paar NAGELNEUE Tuning-SchaltrÃ¶llchen (11 ZÃ¤hne) goldfarben aus Alu 7075 CNC-gefrÃ¤st mit Kugellagerung - kompatibel mit Shimano + SRAM (7-8-9-10-fach) im Wert von ca. 20 Euro

Scott Mountainbike


Rahmen Scott Navajo Alu 7005 fÃ¼r KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe ca. 168- 178 cm, weiÃ grau gelb, OberrohrlÃ¤nge 54,5 cm (VorbaulÃ¤nge 10,5 cm)


SattelstÃ¼tze: Alu SattelstÃ¼tze Silber,  Alu SattelstÃ¼tzklemme mit Schnellspanner schwarz


Federgabel: Manitou Skareb Platinum SPV 80 mm Federweg â Automatischer Lockout - NEUPREIS der Gabel 749 Euro


LaufrÃ¤der: DT Swiss Onyx Nabe, DT Swiss Speichen, DT Swiss Felgen ceramic-Beschichtung


Bremsen: Shimano XT V-Brakes mit XTR-BremsklÃ¶tzen fÃ¼r Ceramicfelgen 


Schnellspanner: DT Swiss


Brakebooster: Brakebooster Carbon von Bull


Schaltung: Komplett Shimano XT


Schaltwerk: Shimano XT (RD-M 770 er Serie)


Kette: Shimano XT HG-93 mit SRAM Kettenschloss


Kettenstrebenschutz (Kevlar)


Umwerfer: Shimano XT 3-fach


Kurbel: Shimano XT 3-fach (750er Sereie)


Innenlager: Shimano XT


Schalthebel: Shimano XTR (ST-M960)


Kassette: Shimano XT 9-fach


Sattel: Selle Italia XR


Vorbau: Syntace F99 Ahead (LÃ¤nge 10,5 cm) mit Ritchey Aheadkappe


Spacer: Carbon


Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS


Lenker: Ritchey WCS


Griffe: Iridium Gummi


Barends: BBB Carbon


Pedale: Shimano SPD (beiderseits Klick)


Reifen: 26 Zoll, 


ZubehÃ¶r: Tacho Sigma, Satteltasche, Luftpumpe, 2 Flaschenhalter Alu


----------

